# graco 795 worth it for the price?



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all,

SW wants to sell me a brand new Graco 795 Premium Hi-Boy for just over $2,900, basically $3k. Is this a decent buy? 

I'm wanting to run 2 guns to the machine for residential (new construction) paint jobs. The weird thing is the machine brochure literature says "occasional" 2 gun operation, but the specs actually allow up to 3 guns to run (with reduced orifice size of course). 

Anyone out there have one, what do you think of it, and do you run more than 1 gun to it? How does it handle that extra gun, struggle a lot? And is there a large difference between 695 and 795? I just see the difference being the gun count that is "allowed" and the gpm. Or is there a bigger difference?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it was me I would bump it up to either a 1095 or drop it down to a 695. The 1095 will give you the option of spraying heavily bodied materials with multiple guns, but will be about another grand. The 695 is not ideal for two gun on the regular and if that is your primary then a 795 could be a good fit for you. 

As far as your original question the price seems fair for a new unit.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very interesting. Thank you for the input. I'm trying to think of the stuff I normally apply, the only thing I think that would be really thick would be either a block filler or sherlastic (elastomeric), which I normally don't do anyway.

I do mostly interior/exterior paint (SW), so the promars, a100s etc. I don't qualify those as "thick" really, but that's just me.

I'm kinda up in the air about it. Good input though, I'll have to do some soul searching lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> Very interesting. Thank you for the input. I'm trying to think of the stuff I normally apply, the only thing I think that would be really thick would be either a block filler or sherlastic (elastomeric), which I normally don't do anyway.
> 
> I do mostly interior/exterior paint (SW), so the promars, a100s etc. I don't qualify those as "thick" really, but that's just me.
> 
> I'm kinda up in the air about it. Good input though, I'll have to do some soul searching lol


The 795 should be good on mostly interior 2 line runs. 

By thicker I was thinking block fillers and elastos but if they are occasional the 795 should be able to chug em down. 

I typically run 695's but rather than multiple guns I will run multiple rigs.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Graco 795 but I have never used 2 guns with it. It is pretty much the same as a 695


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have a Graco 795 but I have never used 2 guns with it. It is pretty much the same as a 695


Better gpm's and multiple guns is listed as an option. I think the 1095 is the sh!t for electric. On the other hand for mostly interior NC it is over kill.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Better gpm's and multiple guns is listed as an option. I think the 1095 is the sh!t for electric. On the other hand for mostly interior NC it is over kill.


They did changes to the gpm's few years after I bought mine. For NC Interior I like the Graco 3900


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> They did changes to the gpm's few years after I bought mine. For NC Interior I like the Graco 3900


One 695 I have is a bit lower than another a few yrs newer. 

Good rig. You have the electric and gas?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> Hey all,
> 
> SW wants to sell me a brand new Graco 795 Premium Hi-Boy for just over $2,900, basically $3k. Is this a decent buy?
> 
> I'm wanting to run 2 guns to the machine for residential (new construction) paint jobs.


 I have done that with a gas powered 3900. Does it have to be Electric?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> One 695 I have is a bit lower than another a few yrs newer.
> 
> Good rig. You have the electric and gas?


I have a Graco 795 as of right now and a Graco 490. I recently sold my Graco GH230 hydraulic, that thing could handle 5 guns I think.

I do residential work only. I no longer need a gas powered rig. I'm looking forward to add an HVLP and an Air Assisted but I haven't pull the trigger yet.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nah doesn't have to be, I already own a Gmax II 5900. I know that one is super strong, good enough for 2 guns easily. 

But I don't feel like using it for repaints, I want to have it dedicated for other things I do from time to time. If I need it, I can always grab it and spray some paint. 

I just like new toys and I have everything else electric except a real good paint sprayer lol.  I've used my 395 AAA in airless mode to spray a whole house, came out "okay", but I wanted more "push" with less stress and still electric and they were going to give me "a good buy" on the new unit so I figure I'd ask before I pull the trigger, if I do.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> I just like new toys and I have everything else electric except a real good paint sprayer lol.  I've used my 395 AAA in airless mode to spray a whole house, came out "okay", but I wanted more "push" with less stress and still electric and they were going to give me "a good buy" on the new unit so I figure I'd ask before I pull the trigger, if I do.


That's the main reason I bought my Graco 490. I'm going to be adding the Graco 395 FinishPro but It will be exclusively for cabinets. I do stain lots of cedar fences and my Graco 490 is perfect for that. I wouldn't use an Air Assisted for that.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I wouldn't use an Air Assisted for that.


I agree completely. I didn't really want to do it, but I tried it out and decided to finish the whole project seeing as how it was at the job site and I also needed to use it for some wood stuff on site as well. Heck why not right? lol

My suggestion, as I'm sure you already know, is to get a line for paint and another line for stains or even vary it by oil base product/water base product when it comes to staining. 

I've never used my double bonded hose for the AAA as a way to spray paint, always used a 1/4" line for that from one of the other rigs. Besides I have a separate double bonded hose for paint if I wanted it anyway, I just don't use it. lol. :/


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I almost bought a 795 years ago but didn't because I didn't think it would handle two guns with bigger tips, like 519's. I got the 1095 and was glad I did although it will still lag with anything bigger than 519's. I was told by my sales rep that in the area I lived the 795 was not as popular so parts for repair would take longer to get since they don't have them on hand. The service center was 70 miles away and that influenced my decision as well.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

kmp said:


> I almost bought a 795 years ago but didn't because I didn't think it would handle two guns with bigger tips, like 519's. I got the 1095 and was glad I did although it will still lag with anything bigger than 519's.


Hmm now you have me re-thinking it. I could do what WorkAHolic said, run multiple units vs. guns. But that also means more stuff to carry around and deal with vs. some hoses and an extra gun.

My goal was this (of course depending on the situation):
- 1/2 day prep/mask, possibly 1 day
- Other half day or next day depending on mask time, spray primer
- Same day paint or worse case paint next day.
Done.

I know 1 guy, me or someone else, can paint a whole house in 1 day between 1,800 (or less) up to about 3,000 sqft. heated with 1 gun, sometimes it only is half a day. But I figure 1 guy on 1 side (usually bedroom side) another guy spraying on the opposite side and they meet in the middle. Clean the hoses/gun/unit...done. 

Long story short, that was my reasoning to get the 2 gun usage and be able to spray using a 619 tip(s)


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

when Graco upgraded to the Ultra Max II and the Ultimate MX II the put a bigger fluid section in the 695


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I'll be buying this tomorrow along with an RTX 1500.  

Hopefully I'm not disappointed. :/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> I think I'll be buying this tomorrow along with an RTX 1500.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not disappointed. :/


PM sent


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Very good choice my friend!


----------



## Randall (Mar 18, 2021)

Workaholic said:


> If it was me I would bump it up to either a 1095 or drop it down to a 695. The 1095 will give you the option of spraying heavily bodied materials with multiple guns, but will be about another grand. The 695 is not ideal for two gun on the regular and if that is your primary then a 795 could be a good fit for you.
> 
> As far as your original question the price seems fair for a new unit.


I run two Jett roller with 1223 tips on my 695. Also runs two guns with no problems


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Randall said:


> I run two Jett roller with 1223 tips on my 695. Also runs two guns with no problems


It makes sense that you can run 2 guns with the jet roller, since you're spending more than half the time rolling vs. spraying. It might keep up with 2 guns if the guys weren't really moving, but there's no chance it could keep up with 2 guys going all out. I guess it's all relative though. Depends upon the product being sprayed, tip size, and the speed of the spray man.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a good price. I think I paid 3600. for the 795 premium Hb about 5 years ago.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Randall said:


> I run two Jett roller with 1223 tips on my 695. Also runs two guns with no problems


It's a older thread I had to reread to remember the context lol. 

The newer 695's have been improved upon and beefed up gradually over time and are listed as a dual gun unit. Older 695's can be setup to run dual lines also it's just wasn't advertised as a dual line rig and can be harder on them. Of course material and hose length being a variable on the ease of the task.

Since my original comment was almost 10yrs ago I'm going to assume you have a less than 5yr old unit and it's chugging along doing it's job. I wouldn't want to tax my 08 pump with the task though. I'd just run two pumps to bypass my restraints.

I'm getting older and I don't grab the 695 as much these days. I find the ease of transport, overall weight, and performance of the 495 to be my most used.

Sorry for the delayed reply but as I said old thread and I don't have notification alerts for the forum turned on so I just pop in infrequently.


----------

